# Possible New Nebraska Record Buck?



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I received this from a friend.Can't validate it myself,don't know when,just thought I'd share it with you guys.

The game warden was there and guessed the age to be 7-8 years? He said it should be a 38 point rack? I did not count. 
This will probably be the new state record according to the warden. It will be pictured in Nebraska Land Magazine December. 
The guy that shot it was in his mid 20s. A guy around 60 congratulated him and told him to cherish this because he has never seen anything like it in his years of hunting.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

That's a helluva hatrack!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

that rack is insane I would get lost trying to count all those points


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

ehh....not too bad! 

That thing is a MONSTER. I wish something half that size would come my way. Hopefully its a true story


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Change that Title to,,,,,THE NEW NEBRASKA STATE RECORD
it's official here's the article

http://outdoornebraska.ne.gov/nebland/


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Anybody have any idea what the USA or Canadian record is? Along with Ohio?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Anybody have any idea what the USA or Canadian record is? Along with Ohio?


I believe the Beatty Buck still holds the P&Y record at 294". B&C record is actually a deer found in Missouri dead. It measured 333 7/8". I am not sure what the record one taken by hunting is. I am sure someone on here can come up with that one.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Tony Lovstuen's Iowa whitetail is the largest taken by a hunter at 307 and change.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I loved what the hunter said in the article.

Something along the lines of "a good hunter couldn't have killed this deer only a lucky hunter could have killed this deer"

How refreshing that statement is from this young man.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Crazy.............


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Dayum!!!!!


----------

